# Little Honey became a 'Lady' today!



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honey has been really cuddly the last few days and I have wondered if she's coming into season. Biscuit wouldn't leave her alone this morning, so I took a little peek and sure enough she's just started bleeding. Not that swollen though. Here's Honey sporting her new indoor bitch pants....though really not that impressed! x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh bless, no she doesn't look at all impressed - flash pants though!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

No she's definitely not impressed with the pants and has managed to get them off with her teeth already! If her bleeding stays light I'll only put them on at night and when she starts to get frisky with Biscuit!! Not looking forward to this! x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor girl.... poor you - may the next 20 odd days fly past in an incident free way!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is growing up fast! I love the pants lol xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww poor little Honey Bunny ... 

Molly was the exact same with the pants...she shot under the bed with them on...seriously mortified  needless to say they were ditched.

Her bleeding was very light and lasted exactly one week...the swelling was the biggest shock to me ...I think her season lasted around the 3 weeks.

Keep us posted on how she's doing, at least it will be done and dusted soon and you don't have to wait forever on it coming.

I'm sure Biscuit will be the perfect gentleman :yo:

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Poor Honey!! She does look cute in her pants!! I think perhaps where you and Mairi went wrong though is that you didn't use Peppa Pig and Disney Princess pants... Lola loved hers!! 😉

I hope she doesn't get too stir crazy over the next few weeks and that Biscuit behaves himself / she doesn't tease him too much!!

Good luck x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh wow, that took me by surprise Jane, although age wise it shouldn't really. We should call her Ms Honey now . Her pants are so cute, shame she doesn't like them. How is her temperament generally apart from cuddly? I'm watching and waiting for Roo's to start soon. 

Also curious, just how interested is Biscuit? Are you keeping them separate in the house?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awww Jane . . here you go!! She definately looks a little peeved about the pants!! But I think they are quite adorable!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit is VERY interested! He has tried to hump her many times today but doesn't seem frustrated - yet! Honey just keeps sitting down or moving away but isn't aggressive with him. I am DREADING it when she gets frisky as she has been such a flirty pup so far that I'm sure she is going to be wicked next week! The bitch pants will be staying on! I have always felt she would have quite an early season as she has just had this flirty behaviour from the start but the vet thought it unlikely before 9 months.

Temperament wise she just seems the same but is eating very well and is just that bit more loving and cuddly. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jane your little Honey is growing up fast. I was going to say dont worry the first season can be light but hey I have recently been proven wrong lol. All bitches are different and some cope better than others during this time. She may be cuddly, yes flirty, clean or messing, she may hump Biscuit, he may hump her, she may act no different at all.. its all the fun of seasons.  

I have no experience of this first hand but I am very aware of quite a few owners who have had bitches that have suffered from phantom pregnancies, just something to be aware of .. always worth knowing what to look out for. 

Hugs to Honey xxxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks JoJo. I have the 'Book of the Bitch' and have read about the phantom pregnancies. Fingers crossed she doesn't have one of those! So far, her bleeding is very light, so hopefully it will stay that way. She is also eating for England! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh love her  .. by the way Great Pants xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly didn't have a full blown phantom pregnancy as in lactating etc but I'm pretty sure she was nesting at one point. This was approx 2 months post season. 

She'd just take herself off to her crate and lie right at the back of it with her fluffy dog Charlie, only coming out for walks then straight back in..and if the crate door was closed she'd cry to get in. She wouldnt get up if anyone was leaving which was very unusual. It was whilst she was at my parents so I Initially thought she was depressed and missing me!! 

Anyway, thankfully it sorted itself out and only lasted a few days...I did take her to the vets as I was worried that her spay should be delayed until the old hormones settled 

I always heard different timings for when to spay... Either 3 months post start of season or 3 months post end of bleeding 

They certainly keep you on your toes... 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah it sounds like Molly did have a bit of a phantom pregnancy. Poor things, it must be quite confusing. Just looking forward to getting beyond the spay. I've always believed in waiting for them to grow up before neutering/spaying but when they get these earlier seasons, it still seems so young but really don't want to go through another season. x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

How is Honey doing Jane?

xxx


----------

